# 2003 Starblazer habitation lock spring broken



## DaveEuroTour

Hi,

The spring on the habitation door of our Starblazer has broken, I have removed the two screws but can't get past the plastic casing. Has anyone else fixed this issue or got any tips? We are currently in Portugal so can't take it back to get it fixed under its second-hand warranty

Many thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## cabby

contact your dealer and get permission to have it done where you are. remember to get a receipt for the work as the dealer will need it.keep us informed how you get on and dealers name either way please.

cabby


----------



## DaveEuroTour

Thanks Cabby, will Skype the dealer tomorrow (White Arches) and let you know how we get on


----------



## CliffyP

Hi, had a problem with mine last Sept whilst in the highlands.
If you unscrew it you will see the mechanism is dead simple, I went to an ironmongers and bought an assortment of springs, about 40p each. And made one do, its still ok even now, a new one was about £90.00. Now youv'e reminded me I'll start looking for one just in case. :wink:


----------



## DaveEuroTour

Hi CliffyP,

How did you get the plastic casing off? Do I prise the door catch off first? Seems to be quite solid and I don't want to snap anything

Going to see if the warranty covers me before I do anything today though  

Cheers
D


----------



## tandc

*door catch*

Hi Dave,
The plastic casing on the inside of the door has 4 screws in it which are covered with little black plugs which you have to take out first. Once you have taken the 4 screws out the inside pulls out quite easily as long as you have taken the 2 screws out on the side.I am almost sure you will find the spring has broke. they are made by FAP based in italy.I have emailed them 2 or 3 times to try and get a couple of springs but have had no reply .this has happened to me 3 times on our 2004 stargazer.I have just made springs up myself by copying the original ,they last for a while but are obviously not as good .All this is assuming that your lock is the same as ours which i,m sure it will be.best of luck terry.


----------



## CliffyP

Dave
Can you post a picture of your door handle, inside view, to see if its the same.
Cliff


----------



## DaveEuroTour

Hi everyone,

managed to get the lock off and will post a picture once the light picks up 

I am not covered by the MB&G warranty which came with the motorhome  so I am on my own


----------



## DaveEuroTour

Here are a couple of pic's



















Thanks again


----------



## Techno100

is it this one?
HERE

or This HERE

Whichever I've searched hard and there are no results for replacement springs ONLY expensive whole mechanisms.
My suggestion is that you buy spring steel wire of the same diameter. As a length of wire you should be able to form it around solid objects to a suitable shape and then trim it to length.
A SUPPLIER just type spring steel wire in their search box
I imagine I'll be doing the same when mine goes.


----------



## tandc

Hi Dave,
it is the same spring that has gone on me three times .Igot the first one from autocruise under warrenty ,since then I have had to make my own .There is a company in the uk that sells the the full inside door lock ,I think it is £90 .they bought a lot of autocruise stuff when they finished and sold to swift.let me know if you want the name of the company and I will find it for you,but personally I would make a temperary spring till you get home .terry.


----------



## DaveEuroTour

Hi, it is the top one. Yes really struggling to buy just the spring. Going to try and fine an ironmonger to see if I can get a wire strong enough. 

A real pain for something so minor


----------



## Techno100

See my edited post


----------



## Techno100

tandc said:


> Hi Dave,
> it is the same spring that has gone on me three times .Igot the first one from autocruise under warrenty ,since then I have had to make my own .There is a company in the uk that sells the the full inside door lock ,I think it is £90 .they bought a lot of autocruise stuff when they finished and sold to swift.let me know if you want the name of the company and I will find it for you,but personally I would make a temperary spring till you get home .terry.


Yes thats where I got the picture and its £95 plus p&p :-(


----------



## DaveEuroTour

Aha thanks. Hoping someone will be able to fashion one for me here in Portugal, otherwise a new lock it is


----------



## tandc

hi techno
will use that link myself and buy some spring wire it is proberly better than i use thanks. terry


----------



## Techno100

DaveEuroTour said:


> Aha thanks. Hoping someone will be able to fashion one for me here in Portugal, otherwise a new lock it is


 8)


----------



## CliffyP

Yep, thats the same as mine  , its really quite easy, probably the spring inside of an old wooden peg could be fashioned, its a dead simple mechanism. My repair has lasted six months thus far :wink:


----------



## DaveEuroTour

I see - right will find peg tomorrow and get bending!


----------



## Wanderer999

Has the peg idea worked ? It looks a lot thicker wire to me but I have the same problem first one went after a few months , bought a new one and that did the same , exactly the same place as the one shown in the picture posted earlier. So now I have two door locks that are no good, will do the peg thing tomorrow.
By the way I also contacted the company in Italy several times and no reply , phoned them and they could not help. Seems they are only selling locks with cheap springs to keep trade going !


----------

